# Can anyone tell me about Kabul or ISAF HQ



## navypuke (26 Mar 2009)

Hello all,

I'm a naval instructor, I currently teach electronics. I am looking at volunteering for a position in admin/instructor billet in KABUL at ISAF-HQ. Can anyone tell me about what it was like to be there. What are the accomidations like. Is it safer that being in Kandahar, is the pay the same etc. Was working at ISAF-HQ a job worth doing. Just looking for general opinions on what a deployment to Kabul is like from anyone that has been there in the last few years. Also do the guys at ISAF HQ in Kabul get the SWASM, GCS, or the GSM


----------



## Dariusz (26 Mar 2009)

ISAF HQ, Kabul, government district...a sweet spot, almost downtown, close to the movie theatre, some burger joints, night clubs and the olympic stadium....vacation, vacation, vacation...  > 
 :2c:


----------



## navypuke (26 Mar 2009)

can i get alittle more detail than that, whats the base like, is there even a base or is it some buildings in downtown kabul, how do you get to kabul do you fly in? or fly to kandahar and drive up


----------



## HollywoodHitman (26 Mar 2009)

I wouldnt worry too much about how you're gonna get there.


----------



## Dariusz (26 Mar 2009)

Well, I used to visit the brain of the operation occasinonally in 03/04. 
Back than Canada had a camp in Kabul, so Hercs used to land at the KAIA (Kabul International Airport) very often and from there you  would get a ride to your base. I don't know if Canada still flies there and how often?! I know that soldiers from NATO (a variety of nations, even US) based in Germany would fly from Koeln (mostly chartered plains) to Uzbekistan and from there on board of a German Transall to Kabul and the same way out.
In 2004, the guys I knew there had living containers (heated & AC, showers and WC was in seperate containers nearby), and they enjoyed working in the "relaxed" NATO environment. I would guess that they have put up some solid buldings by now.
I am sure that Kabul is still safer than the south of the country.


----------



## Good2Golf (26 Mar 2009)

navypuke said:
			
		

> Hello all,
> 
> I'm a naval instructor, I currently teach electronics. I am looking at volunteering for a position in admin/instructor billet in KABUL at ISAF-HQ. Can anyone tell me about what it was like to be there. What are the accomidations like. Is it safer that being in Kandahar, is the pay the same etc. Was working at ISAF-HQ a job worth doing. Just looking for general opinions on what a deployment to Kabul is like from anyone that has been there in the last few years. Also do the guys at ISAF HQ in Kabul get the SWASM, GCS, or the GSM



You'll get there the way you get there.

Accom:  Stacked sea-cans.
Safety: Depends.  Leaving the grounds is less safe than staying on-site.
Pay: Not sure, but a little while ago, the 'hardship' allotment was less than South.
Medal: GCS

There's a Saturday market (I think it's every other week) where the locals set up for the ISAF folks.  Prices aren't bad, but a little more than the market around the corner at the US camp.

I would be more concerned about whether you will appreciate the work you will be doing.  Interesting stuff will make the tour fly by, boring stuff will make it drag on.

2 more ¢

G2G


----------



## Steve 1 RNFLDR (27 Mar 2009)

Not sure what all has changed in the past two years, but it was a fairly plush camp when I used to visit.  Still had beer, even after the pub in Camp Souter closed.  Didn't like the food, though.  Multinational camp, too much rice and pasta and curry and such.  And yes, either hardship or danger pay for Kabul has gone down a level below Kandahar the last I checked.

As of summer '07, the living conditions couldn't really get much better there (some would disagree with my opinions on the food there, but I thought it was crap).  You get a bit of snow in the winter, and the weather doesn't get nearly as hot as Kandahar.


----------



## navypuke (28 Mar 2009)

Okay,

Just some follow up questions, can anyone actually tell me what the danger pay for kandahar is right now to give me an idea?

Does everyone in country get their pay tax free or just down in the south in kanadahr.

Hows security at ISAF-HQ, is it like a locked down camp or are they a bunch of buildings in downtown Kabul. Is the airbase on the camp or seperate?


----------



## Teeps74 (28 Mar 2009)

You can try these links (should be good on civi side):

Message concerning what mission qualifies for what level of risk and hardship. For Afghanistan it breaks down the different areas.

http://www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/dgcb-dgras/pd/fs-se/hra-idr/2008/414-161428Z-eng.asp

And search for message: DCBA 410 101323Z MAR 08 

For some reason, I can not get to it on my machine here (DWAN some place sandy).


----------



## Dariusz (28 Mar 2009)

Airport is approximately 15 - 20 min, depends on the traffic. It is in the government district, i.e. you have to drive through ANA check points to get into the area.
The base is a secure compound (walled) and used to have a two phase entry check point, the first manned by Afghan Security Forces and the second by NATO.


----------



## navypuke (28 Mar 2009)

thanks for the answers guys, i didn't know missions like the one in el gorah got tax relief, i'm also looking at volunteering for an ATR billet there as well, i think it would be a little bit safer


----------



## Good2Golf (28 Mar 2009)

navypuke said:
			
		

> thanks for the answers guys, i didn't know missions like the one in el gorah got tax relief, i'm also looking at volunteering for an ATR billet there as well, i think it would be a little bit safer



If you're worried enough about personal safety over there to the degree that you're looking for 'lower risk' billets, maybe you're not looking at things the way most of us would.  Everybody has their reasons for doing things, but the questions about "tax-free" pay yet also about wanting to reduce danger....well, straight-up, the reason there are risk and hardship allowances and partial tax-relief for qualifying service is because of the danger.  Not questioning your motivation for deploying, but maybe that's something you have to be asking yourself.  Would you volunteer to deploy to the less dangerous Theatre Support Element (TSE) mission where service does not qualify for tax-relief status, nor receive higher risk/hardship allowances?

Regards

G2G


----------



## Lecterl (29 Mar 2009)

I have to agree with G2G, if the "level of your personal safety" vs "how much extra money you get" is the deciding factor on what position you are applying for ... you really need to revisit the reasons you signed on the dotted line.  I would be a bold-faced lier if I said the money doesn't make a difference, but just like what was stated earlier the whole reason we get hardship and danger allowances plus tax benefits is BECAUSE of the hardship and danger we face in these places.

I won't bang on this line of thinking anymore however.  Just my 2 cents


----------



## 2fly (30 Mar 2009)

I am a 00117 currently in Kabul working out of trade.  If you want info, you can PM me your name and DWAN email address (SMTP). Once I confirm that, I will email you unclass info as you require.


----------



## CountDC (30 Mar 2009)

just can't resist


reading through your posts there is an easy to read trend there.  I suggest you forget about any of these tours and go NATO with one of the ships. Enjoy your sea pay and safety of ship life.


----------



## Command-Sense-Act 105 (30 Mar 2009)

ENOUGH.

Locked.

The Milnet.ca Staff


----------

